# More Opal Photos



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Have gotten out on her quite a bit lately. Three cheers for Global Warming! If y'all have any questions, just ask. She's set up for speed, handling and dependability, not lightness. Probably around 17 lbs. with this kit... But gee willikers, she is dang quick and dang agile. Amazing power transfer.


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

That's an awsome bike, I also wish here in VT global warming would happen, but according to Europe were actually looking towards global cooling...were actually a bit past due for a glaciation


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Sweet!!!

How stiff is the ride?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Sweet bike!

Just for reference - what size is it and do you know your seat height, seat to bar drop, and seat to bar distance?


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

bsaunder said:


> Sweet bike!
> 
> Just for reference - what size is it and do you know your seat height, seat to bar drop, and seat to bar distance?


The bike is a 54. I'm 69.3 inches tall with an 84.9 cm inseam and 43 cm thighs. I have low flexibility thanks to years of running, and short arms (59.9 cm) hence the short stem (100).

My saddle to pedal distance is 91 cm. 
My saddle to bar drop is 6.8 cm.
My seat to bar distance is 60 cm. 
The nose of my saddle is set back 6.5 cm from the axis of the BB. 

Hope that helps. 

Oh, and to answer the above, the stiffness is a 9 out of 10. At full PSI, I can detect oil and minerals 1 mile beneath the surface of the road.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

thanks for the info!

The measurements I need are very close to yours and I've been hoping to get a 54, so this does help a lot. Do to my infelxibility do to soccer/skiing/ reckless teenage years I'll probbly need a 90-100mm 0 degree stem, but otherwise I'm hoping the Opal will be a good fit for me.


----------



## coxcc (Apr 15, 2006)

*Opal Wheelbase measurements*

Anyone know what the wheelbase measurements are for the 51 and 54cm Opal?


----------



## coxcc (Apr 15, 2006)

What kind of computer is that in the pictures?


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

it looks like a cateye


----------



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

*Are those Ksyrium the 06 model?*

I was just curious if you have gotten the wheels directly from the Orbea "made to order" package. I would like to know if they are fitting them with the new 06 (i.e. SL3) Ksyrium. I heard the 06 has some nice improvement over the previous year's model. Thanks.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

xcool said:


> I was just curious if you have gotten the wheels directly from the Orbea "made to order" package. I would like to know if they are fitting them with the new 06 (i.e. SL3) Ksyrium. I heard the 06 has some nice improvement over the previous year's model. Thanks.


I finally picked up my Opal last week. There was a week delay because the Ksyrium wheels were out of stock at Orbea. I don't see "SL3" anywhere on the wheels, but mine have the yellow hubs and yellow paint around the "SL" on the side, so they look like the new SL3s.


----------



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

*06 Kysium does not use decals*

One thing about the 06 Kysium SL is that it doesn't use any stickers for the logo, it is painted onto the rim, so it looks much better. Does yours have stickers or are they painted? Thanks very much.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

xcool said:


> One thing about the 06 Kysium SL is that it doesn't use any stickers for the logo, it is painted onto the rim, so it looks much better. Does yours have stickers or are they painted? Thanks very much.


The graphics on the side of the rim are all painted. The hubs look like they have stickers.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Sounds like you have the '06 SL3s. They have the yellow sticker on the hub. The graphics were the only difference as far as I know. 

We got the wheels directly from Mavic, as they're a team sponsor. Our DA Orbeas came with the 2006 Shimano WH-7800s, which are a great wheel in their own right. I had a pair and loved them for both training and for crits. 

Also, the computer is indeed a Cateye Double Wireless. It's okay - chews through batteries, but sits nice and out of the way.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

*Set up for TT*

The Opal set up for a TT


----------



## Christer (Oct 31, 2005)

I picked up my Opal yesterday and were out for the first ride today.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

Sweet ride, Crister! 

What seatpost is that?


----------

